# Review: Bi-Focal M*g Reflector by FiveMega



## RichS (Nov 9, 2009)

I got my FM bi-focal M*g reflector tonight, and decided to test it out and take some shots. I compared it to my Litho LOP reflector, which is also a stock sized reflector.

It didn't dissapoint! It absolutely cleaned up the beam of my Mag85, and created a much tighter hotspot. I really like the compact nature of this reflector design, and it's nice to be able to go SMO without all the artifacts! The FM deep reflector is very nice, but I just couldn't get used to the added length to the Mag head which kind of looked "stretched". This on the other hand lets you keep that stock look, while it cleans up the beam almost as well as the FM deep reflector IMO, but might provide a little less throw, which is to be expected.

So here we go..


*Installed in my Mag85*






*Next to the Litho LOP #2*








*Here's a couple of white wall shots to compare beam patterns:*

*Litho LOP #2 (Left) / FM Bi-Focal (Right) - 1/100 sec exposure*








*Litho LOP #2 (Left) / FM Bi-Focal (Right) - 1/1000 sec exposure*









*Beamshot on house at 50 yards* (ISO-100/1 second/white balance daylight)

*Litho LOP #2*





*FM Bi-Focal*





*Here is a comparison beamshot at 140 yards* (ISO 200/3sec/daylight white balance)

*Control Shot*






*FM Bi-Focal Reflector*





*Litho LOP #2*





*Here are animated Gifs of above images:*
















I hope someone finds this helpful!

-Rich


----------



## jugg2 (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, that's really impressive!


----------



## Crenshaw (Nov 10, 2009)

So, is the hotspot more or less intense compared to the litho?

Crenshaw


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks less intense but way cleaner.

On this crappy monitor anyway.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Nov 10, 2009)

Thank you for these shots.I know several other people besides myself were looking for shots of this reflector in action.:thumbsup:


----------



## BSBG (Nov 10, 2009)

Great comparison pics.

After buying 3 of the new deep reflectors, I really like them but as you note the extra length looks odd, especially on a 'sleeper' light. I am glad I ordered a couple of these now.


----------



## Billy Ram (Nov 10, 2009)

That one looks like it was worth the effort. Very clean, round hot spot with out the extra length and close to the same throw as the deep reflector. 
Billy


----------



## RichS (Nov 10, 2009)

Crenshaw said:


> So, is the hotspot more or less intense compared to the litho?
> 
> Crenshaw


 
The hotspots seemed very close to my eye, almost too close to call. That's one reason why I took the 1/1000 second exposure. The only problem is the Mag85 beam is so intense you really can't take a fast enough exposure...it about blinded me shining it on the wall.. 

I think I'll try putting a couple of the comparison shots in animated gif format for a closer comparison.


----------



## Aircraft800 (Nov 10, 2009)

The hotspot looks much cleaner, but from the field shot, seems to have more spill. Is this what you observe? It also looks like the trees are getting more light from the Litho, but that clean beam pattern of the Bi-Focal may be a necessary evil :devil: no more bat-wing!

Great work, thanks for the review!


----------



## Dioni (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice Beamshots! :thumbsup:

Bi-focal reflector make a pretty round hotspot. It maybe looks less intensive and provide a little less throw, but as you said that was expected once that was not the case. 
On the other hand, extinguished the "bat-wings" on the beam. Great!

Thanks Rich for review!


----------



## RichS (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments.

I added animated gifs to the OP. I have to say I'm amazed how well the bi-focal reflector works to eliminate that crazy batwing shape of the 1185. The fact that it retains an SMO finish as well as the size of a stock reflector is a testiment to FM's ingenuity. Keep in mind - the Litho reflector has quite a bit more texturing than the FM, but the FM still smooths out the beam 1000% better due to the two parabolas.

Maglite needs to buy this design from FM for lots of *$$$$ *and patent it...


----------



## RyanA (Nov 10, 2009)

Man it's a bummer that the WA1164 isn't made any more. I've got a Tri-Bored mag that's dying for this reflector and an incan regulator.


----------



## BSBG (Nov 10, 2009)

RyanA said:


> Man it's a bummer that the WA1164 isn't made any more. I've got a Tri-Bored mag that's dying for this reflector and an incan regulator.



litho123 was going to order a bunch of these in August from the final production run. I have some on order, still waiting.


----------



## Alan B (Nov 10, 2009)

RyanA said:


> Man it's a bummer that the WA1164 isn't made any more. I've got a Tri-Bored mag that's dying for this reflector and an incan regulator.



With a good incan regulator you won't need many bulbs. They last much longer with soft start and intensity control especially when run at less that full overdrive much of the time.


----------



## ^^Nova^^ (Nov 10, 2009)

Anyone tried this with the ROP bulbs yet? I'm hoping the bulbs will go far enough into the reflector to focus nicely. Looks awesome with the WA bulbs.

Cheers,
Nova


----------



## LuxLuthor (Nov 10, 2009)

Rich, nice job. I'm still trying to decide if I like the pro's and con's of this new reflector.



BSBG said:


> litho123 was going to order a bunch of these in August from the final production run. I have some on order, still waiting.



Litho has had the final 1164's in stock for a couple months. I got a bunch from him months ago from the last order he placed. Don't know how many he has left, or why you are still waiting on some.


----------



## SneakyCyber (Nov 10, 2009)

Now I'm really anxious to finish my MAG85. Waiting on Black friday to pick up my Host then I just need my eneloops and charger.


----------



## Jarski (Nov 11, 2009)

^^Nova^^ said:


> Anyone tried this with the ROP bulbs yet? I'm hoping the bulbs will go far enough into the reflector to focus nicely. Looks awesome with the WA bulbs.
> 
> Cheers,
> Nova



Indeed this would be nice to be confirmed.


----------



## es2qy (Nov 11, 2009)

Looks amazing!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 11, 2009)

I will be confirming the ROP joy by the end of the day.
Stay tuned!


----------



## Dioni (Nov 11, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> I will be confirming the ROP joy by the end of the day.
> Stay tuned!


 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Kestrel (Nov 11, 2009)

Dioni said:


> :thumbsup:


+1


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 11, 2009)

It works with both ROP bulbs. But it's not as good as the WA bulbs are looking.

It's better with the high than with the low and you need to fine tune it quite a bit. The throw is there but the clean spill and perfect round spot is, well, not like you see in the WA bulb pics above. You can get a pretty uniform spot but the dead zone around it is apparent. If you loosen up the spot to get a better spill then you get a few hot spot artifacts showing up. It's not bad but I think I've been spoiled by the V2 Deep reflector.

I got better results from a Carley potted 808 I have here. It's filament sits deeper into the reflector than either ROP and it does seem to help. 

I was planning on using this for a 2C ROP low but now I'm not 100% sure. That host is in the mail but results between it and the 6D I used should be identical. *More attempts and final thoughts tomorrow evening after more use!*


----------



## ^^Nova^^ (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks Sarge.
lovecpf

Cheers,
Nova


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 12, 2009)

OK guys, I am really at a loss to explain this.

The reflector is now playing nice with the ROP bulbs. Still not perfection but certainly better than yesterday! The hot-spot is tighter but the spill still isn't all pretty. 

My C host arrived so I put everything together and poof it looks good!
Somehow moving this from a 6D into a 2C but using the same bulbs has made a difference, it shouldn't but it did.

I am leaving this in my 2C ROP low, _but lets see if it's still good tonight_!
Maybe it will magically change again LOL!


----------



## Dioni (Nov 12, 2009)

LOL... we'll be waiting.

Thanks for the test and explain!


----------



## ^^Nova^^ (Nov 12, 2009)

Sarge, 

Maybe the reflector was bottoming out in the D host, but the bulb is sitting a bit higher in the C host. Are you using the cammed or camless reflector? If your bulbs are locked at slightly different heights that may explain it.

Anyway, nice to know it works with the ROP bulbs. Camping by my mail box now.

Cheers,
Nova


----------



## jabe1 (Nov 12, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> It works with both ROP bulbs. But it's not as good as the WA bulbs are looking.
> 
> It's better with the high than with the low and you need to fine tune it quite a bit. The throw is there but the clean spill and perfect round spot is, well, not like you see in the WA bulb pics above. You can get a pretty uniform spot but the dead zone around it is apparent. If you loosen up the spot to get a better spill then you get a few hot spot artifacts showing up. It's not bad but I think I've been spoiled by the V2 Deep reflector.
> 
> ...



Just received mine and I'm getting the same result. Maybe mine will clean-up also, I'm going to try a little tweaking...


----------



## mvyrmnd (Nov 18, 2009)

I've just put mine in my ROP. The cam allows for some pretty accurate adjustment.

I get a nice tight hotspot, and only a few minor artifacts that you can only see on a wall. Outside, they're not noticeable.

Once the focus is set right, this reflector rocks!

The advice would seem to be, if you're using it in a ROP, get a cammed reflector.


----------



## Jarski (Nov 19, 2009)

What can be used as shims to tune focus? Washers and anything you can think of?


----------



## Jay T (Nov 19, 2009)

Jarski said:


> What can be used as shims to tune focus? Washers and anything you can think of?



If you need to shim but have no shims. You could try cutting a notch in the switch tower to lock it in a lower position. 

This was done with a C mag, a D would work the same way. The notch on the left was too deep and it would not focus.


----------



## Jarski (Nov 19, 2009)

Just thought about this, I have a cam from older fivemega reflector. I wonder if it fits on this new bi focal reflector.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 19, 2009)

It should fit. Try it!

Jay T: Very creative! I like it.


----------



## Jay T (Nov 19, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> Jay T: Very creative! I like it.


Not my original idea.
I think it might have been Fivemega who first suggested this.


----------



## Dioni (Nov 19, 2009)

Jay T said:


> Not my original idea.
> I think it might have been Fivemega who first suggested this.


 
Indeed creative.
Thanks for share, anyway! :thumbsup:


----------



## ^^Nova^^ (Nov 19, 2009)

I have done that to all my ROP mag's.

I am pretty sure all the FM cams are the same and are interchangeable between reflectors.

Cheers,
Nova


----------



## bigchelis (Nov 21, 2009)

Has anyone tested this Bi-Focal Reflector with the ROP bulbs?

My ROP Bulbs look perfect with 2.5in Throwmaster and 2in Deep reflector, but a less expensive reflector is always welcomed.

Anyone?


----------



## BSBG (Nov 21, 2009)

bigchelis said:


> Has anyone tested this Bi-Focal Reflector with the ROP bulbs?
> 
> 
> Anyone?



Posts 23-25? :devil:


----------



## poormanq45 (Nov 21, 2009)

I have to ask, which reflector creates the most useful light.

The LOP appears to have the same throw, but more flood. Isn't that a good thing?


----------



## Dioni (Nov 21, 2009)

poormanq45 said:


> I have to ask, which reflector creates the most useful light.
> 
> The LOP appears to have the same throw, but more flood. Isn't that a good thing?


 
It depends on what you consider a useful light, if you want long range or short, focus adjustment. I like lights, talking useful, with a smoth focus and with a good spill. 

But, I really like throw to play :devil:


----------



## LuxLuthor (Nov 21, 2009)

BSBG said:


> Posts 23-25? :devil:
> 
> 
> bigchelis said:
> ...



Anyone? Anyone? Bueller? Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## Jarski (Nov 25, 2009)

Yay! Bi-focal arrived, now just have to get it tomorrow. I'll post beamshots with rop bulbs when I get it in my hands! :twothumbs


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 25, 2009)

BUMP for ROP feedback


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## mvyrmnd (Nov 25, 2009)

Howdy Folks,

I've got some beamshots with the Bi-Focal in my ROP/LE

First up is with the KD MOP reflector. This reflector isn't cammed, so the head is wound right out to get a half-decent hotspot.

Both photos are taken at 1/4sec, f3.5, infinite focus. The light and camera are both on a table, the treehouse is about 5m away.

MOP:





Now for the Bi-Focal:





As you can see, the Bi-focal gived a much tighter hotspot. Spill is still useable. There are a few artifacts that you could see if you pointed it at a wall at 1m, but at a real use distance like this, there's nothing that'll make you hate it 

Personally, I'm a fan!


----------



## Jarski (Nov 25, 2009)

Looks like Fm BF has more intense hotspot, so more throw


----------



## mvyrmnd (Nov 25, 2009)

There's at least twice the throw of the MOP... If I point it down my street, it ends at a T-junction about 200m away.

With the MOP, it doesn't get there. With the Bi-F, it joins my Jet III-M and my large spotlights in making them think there's a car coming up the street


----------



## Jarski (Nov 25, 2009)

Wow, that's nice to hear! Sounds exciting 
Tomorrow I will compare Fm-BF to stock mag reflector with ROP low and hi bulbs. Beamshots will be taken.


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 26, 2009)

Jarski said:


> Wow, that's nice to hear! Sounds exciting
> Tomorrow I will compare Fm-BF to stock mag reflector with ROP low and hi bulbs. Beamshots will be taken.



Excellent... How does its throw distance compare to the KD smooth-cammed reflector, set to its tightest spot?


----------



## Jarski (Nov 26, 2009)

So finally here are the beamshots with Fm-Bf and stock mag reflector.

*Fm bifocal*






*Stock mag smo*







*Mag smo, distance to wall about 4-5meters*






*Fm bifocal*







*Now same pictures a bit more underexposed

Mag smo (underexposed)*





*
Fm bifocal (underexposed)*







*Tree about 20m away

Mag smo*






*Fm bifocal*








My conclusion is that SMO has a bit more throw, but not much. Bi-focal beam is more useful, because it has brighter area around the hotspot. And more overall spill.

I like :thumbsup:

Edit: And the older cam did fit. Focusing needs to be done very accurately or the beam is not nice. But when you get it in to focus properly WOW!


----------



## RichS (Nov 26, 2009)

Nice beamshots Jarski - thanks for posting these! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jarski (Nov 26, 2009)

No problem, I hope these were useful!
Btw, batteries were depleted, because the light got very dim 2 min after those shots, but it doesn't have effect.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Nov 26, 2009)

> Edit: And the older cam did fit. Focusing needs to be done very accurately or the beam is not nice. But when you get it in to focus properly WOW!



My findings exactly.


----------



## Dioni (Nov 26, 2009)

Very nice beamshots! 

It seems like the FM BF provides a nice useful beam without losing throw (much).

Thanks Jarski!


----------



## Jarski (Nov 27, 2009)

Now when the batteries are charged, I can say that Fm-Bf throws usefully about to 200m, in non-lightpolluted area even farther.


----------



## TheInvader (Nov 27, 2009)

So if I ordered this without a cam, how would I focus it for, say, a 1185 with KIU's socket?

I don't have the parts yet but I'm curious.


----------



## RichS (Nov 27, 2009)

TheInvader said:


> So if I ordered this without a cam, how would I focus it for, say, a 1185 with KIU's socket?
> 
> I don't have the parts yet but I'm curious.


On the KIU socket (or AW switch) there are various lengths of posts to screw the socket onto to get the bulb height very close to the focus you want. You then fine-tune the focus by screwing the head tighter or looser to the body to get the perfect focus. If you find you have to have the head too loose to get perfect focus, just use shorter posts.


----------



## TheInvader (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## cernobila (Nov 28, 2009)

RichS said:


> On the KIU socket (or AW switch) there are various lengths of posts to screw the socket onto to get the bulb height very close to the focus you want. You then fine-tune the focus by screwing the head tighter or looser to the body to get the perfect focus. If you find you have to have the head too loose to get perfect focus, just use shorter posts.



With the AW soft start/three level switch you simply focus by turning the bezel as mentioned above, no need to change anything else.

....on the Bi-Focal reflector.....I have found that the main difference between this and FM MOP reflector is that the Bi-Focal gives a nice round beam, while the MOP gives an oval bat-wing shape. I can’t tell the difference in throw between the two. On a white wall, the MOP is smoother and more floody even at the tightest focus.....my 10c worth.


----------



## Mjolnir (Nov 28, 2009)

mvyrmnd, is the KD MOP reflector that you use the one with the 15mm opening, or the one with the smaller 8.3 mm (or 8.4mm, I'm not really sure which, and it isn't on their site anymore) opening? I am using the one with the smaller opening, and it seems to have 2 different parabolas, so the beam has a very large hotspot with a slightly more intense hotspot within. I am not sure why they designed it to not have a single focus point, but it seems like the 15mm opening reflectors have been designed this way, so they would have more throw than mine.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Nov 28, 2009)

Mjolnir, 

When I say it's a KD reflector, I do so only because I don't recognise it and it looks fairly generic. 

I bought my ROP as a completed unit from the MP, so I'm not entirely sure where it's from. 

It looks kind of similar to some of the reflectors on KD, so I just assumed it's from there.

Whatever its origins, it's got the small 8.3mm opening.


----------



## ^^Nova^^ (Nov 29, 2009)

The size of the bulb opening will make a difference in how the beam looks, even if the reflectors are both the same. The smaller the opening the more light gets reflected forwards. Because the opening is so close to the filament of the bulb, a bigger opening will lose more light back into the body/head of the torch. I don't recall exactly how much but I do remember FM saying it may have been as much as 10% difference between the smallest and largest opening sizes.

Cheers,
Nova


----------

